# The newest 2 babies I'm hand feeding



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is the newest 2 Babies I'm hand feeding 

Sun Dance and Goldie's baby from their 2nd clutch
Cinnamon Pearl Split to White Face











Bart & Nibbles baby from their 2nd clutch 
Lutino​







​


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

awww id love a white face  they are s cute 

your babies look very happy and cheeky


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

thank you .


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

They are gorgeous! In fact, all of your birds are. Please keep us updated with their progress.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

thank you


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

What doll babies! I love that age! Look like they are going to be beautys!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They are adorable!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Cuties! I like how the Lutino looks right now for some reason! xD


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Cute babies...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are so sweet


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

thank you , here's pictures I took on the 28th , along with the 3rd one I'm hand feeding from nibbles and Barts - it seems they can only have 2 healthy babies at a time  both times they've had 3 babies and for some reason one was never up to speed and ends up dying  , I went in this morning to find the 3rd one dead, I know she over fed it (or at least it looked like it) but I don't think that caused it's death, it was way behind developmentally it had hardly any feathers and the eyes were barely open and it was 17 days old, the other 2 are 22 and 23 days old, I'm not sure if it being 4 days younger had anything to do with it or not (since they're supposed to be every 2 days)


But here are the pictures 

Bart and Nibbles 2 babies I'm hand feeding 

Lutino updated picture first - I didn't have the flash on because I took one with the flash and well that came out as a huge glare white feathers + Flash = awful picture lol and the pic was taken right before feeding time (not like I have to tell you I think he/she shows that well enough lol )











And here is the one I pulled on The 28th (going to take after Bart)










and one more because he/she was such a good sport at getting a camera aimed at it 











and here is an updated picture (still taken on the 28th) of Sun Dance and Goldie's Cinnamon Pearl baby - she's the quietest of the bunch during feeding time but the 2nd messiest lol 











I'm not hand feeding these ones but we got a picture of them being out the nest already - Sun Dance and Goldie's oldest 2


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh i love love love love the cinnamon pearl....just like its Mommy right?? can u tell if its a male or female from the fact its a cinnamon pearl like its Mom? Yeah I know....back asking bout genetics lol


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

yup just like mom clear down to being split to white face  - we have our way of sexing (been right for all our birds) But I haven't done it to her/ him yet it's not 100% but then again only thing that is is Surgical sexing

but nope can't look at it and tell because both male and female are cinnamon pearl split to white face in this pairing - So would either have to wait til it was a year old to see if it lost its pearls , or get it sexed , or do it our way (which is what we'll no doubt be doing)


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh thats interesting...funny that mum is split to whiteface too.....so they just have whitefaces and cinnamon pearls then? I really like the pearls....would be sad to see them go if you buy a male I think....keep all the pearl feathers and glue them back on maybe?? :rofl: hmm maybe not :thumbd:


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

lol I do have one male pearl pied (different from the ones this topic is about) that turned a year old July 3rd he still has some pearls not many , when i got him at 9 months old I really thought he was a girl.

as for this pair - Their dad has white "high lights" on his wings which is what made me think he was pearl - since the other white face I had didn't have it and none of the pictures of male white face tiels I saw had it, then i saw one of a white face pearl the only difference was the one in the pics "high lights" were a bit darker 

but once they had their 1st clutch we knew he was pearl (and split to cinnamon) we got a white face cinnamon pearl, A white Face pearl, a Pearl and a cinnamon pearl 

this clutch we had a White Face pearl (but it died  ) the cinnamon pearl and 2 pearls


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

wow a white face cinnamon pearl would be pretty!!! sounds like some beautiful birds....I saw 2 on one of your other posts....I really do like the cinnamon pearl tho...and I really am never gonna get the genetics thing lol....i should give up and just be surprised...but its my nature to try and comprehend it....lol.....lots more  faces for me.....all 3 are beauties.....I love baby birds.....Mike is getting one of allen's babies....I have the pic on my desktop....little pink thing with yellow fluff...lol...so cute!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes they are very pretty! This one is real young (not mine). love the Pearl Mutation. Your birds are beautiful.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you 

Here's My Sadie - White Face Cinnamon Pearl


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh wow she is beautiful!!!....adding that one to my list


----------

